# The most widely liked beer



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I am not a beer drinker. It is just not my thing. However just like I stock things in the liquor cabinet for guests that I don't drink (like crown royal) I was thinking I might put in some beer too. 

So let's say you were going to throw a business party at your home and provide beer. What would you choose that you'd guess that almost anyone would drink? It might not be their favorite but they wouldn't treat it like swill either.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Heineken, Becks or Corona usually goes well. I like the micros and belgians but not everyone does.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Heineken is bottled throw up but a lot of people drink it anyway, my theory, good marketing



then again, lots of widely enjoyed beers are terrible, so I'm probably not much help. 

for normal, cheap stuff: Bud Select is good

Not as cheap: boddingtons (need pint glasses), Guinness is popular (again, pint glasses)

Dunno where you are, but Shiner doesn't make a bad brew

and I second what Scott said about Corona (read, and Mexican beer), pretty widely enjoyed


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Miller Lite:al:al:al


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Could try some Sam Adams Octoberfest for the seasonal feel, perhaps some regular Sam Adams. :2

I would steer clear of Bud and Miller products unless there is a request from some. Not saying they aren't tasty, I love me some Miller Lite. :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Money is not really a factor since I don't plan to buy and stock much. I have tried a few that were tolerable but they were pretty stout. Corona tastes like persian cat urine to me but it does seem to be popular. 

Would lots of people like Guinness?


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Rolando said:


> Money is not really a factor since I don't plan to buy and stock much. I have tried a few that were tolerable but they were pretty stout. Corona tastes like persian cat urine to me but it does seem to be popular.
> 
> Would lots of people like Guinness?


I suggest a light, a "normal, and a dark

something like

Corona/Miller Lite/Bud Light, Budweiser/Beck/etc, Guinness/something similar

in my experience, LOTs of beer people like Guinness, and it seems especially popular in cigar/smoking circles and such (check out the favorite beer thread for example)


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

In my experience keeping a relatively mild IPA, a Pilsner or a Hef, and a Brown or a Porter on hand for guests offers enough variety to appeal to anyone entering my home.

I don't serve Bud or Miller.  I don't let people bring it into my home either :r


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Since you say this would be for guests I'll keep from going into beer connoisseur mode and stick with simple to acquire and relatively inexpensive - Samuel Adams and Blue Moon. Blue Moon is a belgian style ale which has gained a lot of favor as it's slightly sweet and tastes different than the typical beers most are used to (ie. lagers), and even women tend to love it. Samuel Adams becuase it's very flavorful and there's a bunch of different ones to choose from.


Rev.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

You can't buy and forget beer like spirits, they go bad after 6 months or so, depending on storage conditions and the beer itself of course. 

Beer is so variable that you'd be better off buying a few different ones. These are all widely available.

Coors light
Corona
Warsteiner German lager
Sam Adams Boston lager
Sam Adams Oktoberfest
Anchor Porter
Anchor Liberty Ale
Hoegarden wit or Blue Moon (Hoegarden is much better but many people are more familiar with Blue Moon)
Guinness draught


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I'm from PA, and when you need a safe beer here, it's Yuengling. For me, it's Sierra Nevada, Magic Hat or any other nice microbrew.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bud and Bud Light hold the highest sales. Maybe not most popular, but seems most widely drank.......or maybe not widely drank, but heavily.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Stella Artois.

mmmmmmm

Guiness

Also just to host keep some cheap stuff like Bud or Miller.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Get Yuengling. It's cheap, fairly decent, and it's widely liked.

I personally like craft beer, but there ain't no way any of the stuff I like will be liked by the masses.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I would go with a little variety

sam adams octoberfest
heineken
miller lite ,corona light, or coors lite, or amstel lite
i would probably get 2 of the lighter beers
most people should enjoy one of those...good luck


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

You know, there are so many beer choices (like cigars) that it would be hard to get that perfect beer. If it were me, I would go with Amstel Light, Stella Artois, Sierra Nevada, New Belgium's Fat Tire, Paulaner Oktoberfest, Sam Adams Light (I stay away from beers like Guinness because I hate to see people not used to them drink a couple of sips and toss them) and something a little different like Abita's Purple Haze, Dogfish Head's Raison D'Etre, Woodchuck Cider, or Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat or Cherry Wheat but that is just me. My local Krogers store let's me make custom 6-packs. Also, since you are in the southeast you might try some of the microbrews from Atlanta. YMMV.

scottie


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

Sol beer
Heineken red 
Blue moon with a orange slice squeezed in.


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

For guest consumption I have two varieties. One mass-market appeal ligher beer, like a lager of some kind, and one other much darker beer for people who will appreciate something with.... more "body". 

Right now I have Molson Canadian or Kokanee Gold, both are lagers and easy to drink by everyone. I drink them too when I want something light and refreshing. I also usually have some ale of some kind (much darker), right now I have Guiness that myself and some of my friends will have.

Tastes change.... years ago when I wasn't having a lot of beer I would only drink lagers and relatively lighter beers.... I tried a Guiness once and had a lot of trouble drinking it! Now years later I not only appreciate Guiness a lot more, but I also have no problem at all drinking it now.


EDIT: I was in Seattle not long ago and had Blue Moon... IMO the floral taste was a huge turnoff, but maybe with a lemon or lime it'd be good. :2


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

Guinness (not extra stout), preferably from a partially nitrogen charged keg.

Fat Tire

Blue moon w/ an orange

Corona (or Corona Light) with a lime

or, the 'Champagne of Beers' when it is time to 'slum'

My wife has enjoyed 'purple haze' - it has some raspberry in it or something to that effect.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Blue Moon


----------



## drat (Oct 24, 2008)

I try so hard not to be a beer snob, but jsut can't help myself sometimes...

Of the readily available sort:

-Budweiser Ale is okay, cheap, and is a good entry from the macrobreweries.
-Samuel Adams Boston Lager is very drinkable, and probably the only readily available lager that I drink
-Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is my #1 goto beer when I can't hit a store that carries crafts
-Newcastle Brown is a great all-day drinker.

Craft beers that will change your mind about beer:

-Dogfishhead Palo Santo - at 12%, this is a sipper. Full flavor and intense, a true malt bomb
-Duvel - One of the best beers in the world
-Ommegang Three Philosophers - Belgian style with some serious funk going on, not for the faint of heart
-Stone Brewing Arrogant Bastard - a barley wine that borders on being a double IPA. So tasty.
-Bluepoint Hoptical Illusion - one of my favorite IPAs


More on beer to come from me in the cigar review thread where I plan to pair cigars with good craft beers.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Nothing says I enjoy your company better than Milwaukee's Beast Light!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

khubli said:


> Nothing says I enjoy your company better than Milwaukee's Beast Light!


no bitter beer face!


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Around here it seems like Bud/Bud light is the most common. Boy do they have most people fooled lol. Put some flavoring in their :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

So there is a six month limit? Hmmm the bottles of Killian I have kept to do brats are probably way over the limit now. What I should probably do is try a few more that have been suggested in this thread and see if there is one I might like enough to drink. Previous experience suggests that I like the darker varieties better than the rest. I recall trying a sampler at a micro-brewery/restaraunt once several years ago and the darker it got the better it got.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I love beer. 

My favorites are all over the spectrum:

Pabst Blue Ribbon when I'm feeling like white trash
Paulner's Hefeweisen when I'm feeling a little more sophisticated
Bud Select when I'm feeling like just an average Joe
Southpaw when I wanna get hammered on a budget


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

budweiser outsells all the rest but for a change i would reccomend miller genuine draft but only mgd no other miller product.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Heineken is my # 1 pick but Micro's are not excluded.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

If you can get the Sam Adams Oktoberfest, I'd say get that. They should make this beer year round.

Besides that, you can't go wrong with Bass Ale. Goes good with food too.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Go for Newcastle Brown. It tasty.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. My personal favorite that often goes over well.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I say yengling, new casle, PBR, fullers ESB (if you can find it), hineken, highland brewing co. gaelic ale (If your from NC)


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

in my circle it would have to be moosehead


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

speaking of beer, I tried the new Schlizt today. I must say, it's good. It actually has taste. Not up there with the premiums, but good. 

Larry


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Personally, I haven't meet a Budweiser product that I liked but they do sell a lot and are generally considered to be the top selling line of mass production beers. So I would start with Michelob. I would then ad something like Heineken and Corona.

The question can't be answered satisfactorily without knowing more about the type of business people you're inviting to the party. I've been to business parties where most of the business owners were blue collar types and they all were drinking Bud. I've been to business parties sponsored by insurance adjusters/lawyers and they had Michelob & Heineken. 

Your best bet is to ask some of the people you are inviting what type of beer they enjoy and buy accordingly.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

scottw said:


> Heineken, Becks or Corona usually goes well. I like the micros and belgians but not everyone does.


I'd agree with Heineken or Becks


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

The macro route:
Sam Adams or bass will be good enough for those that know good beer
Corona for I have no reason why but they'll do it.
And maybe some coors light for the complete tards.

Microbrew beer is by far superior but its more expensive.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Miller Lite:al:al:al


u


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Any Sam Adams

New Castle

Growing up in Upstate New York Genesee Beer


----------



## kohl62 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hofbrauhaus is the best beer I've ever had and I've tried quite a few imports, micros, etc. After having one of these, I can't stand any light beer anymore. They taste thin and watery. Probably the most widely liked beer in Germany, in America, most have probably never heard of it.


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

If they don't like mickeys, they can just be thirsty.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BYOB is always a hit and the people love it because it's their favorite kind plus you can't beat the price. WIN WIN!


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

Rolando said:


> So let's say you were going to throw a business party at your home and provide beer. What would you choose that you'd guess that almost anyone would drink? It might not be their favorite but they wouldn't treat it like swill either.


Stella Artois
Fat Tire (Also try 2 Below which is their winter beer)
As mentioned earlier, Hoegaarden & Blue Moon are both good but I prefer Hoegaarden.


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

Guiness is good.

Stella is alright, but i prefer dark beers.

My 2nd favorite is probably one by a local company here in Winnipeg called "half pints" I'm partial to their "little scrapper" india pale ale - "To admit that the brewer at Half Pints is a bit of a hophead is an understatement. This India Pale Ale is unabashedly hoppy, not only from the Amarillo hops we add to the brew kettle, but also from the northwest U.S. variety called Cascade that we add directly to the final tank (a process called "dry hopping"). A firm, toasted malt presence forms the background for all these hops, and we're confident our Little Scrapper IPA could take other so-called IPA's to the mat if called upon to do so. Try it with a curry or a basket of beer battered fish & chips" - from their site

and my #1 favorite beer in the world is also half pints - Stir Stick Stout - "Our stir stick stout is robust with ruby highlights and a generous addition of fresh ground locally roasted Ethiopian Yirgacheffe coffee. The beans lend a distinct chocolate aroma and flavour that blends well with the roasted barley and malty sweetness. A woody bitterness from the Fuggles hop variety rounds out this ale and makes it the perfect match for barbqeued buffalo burgers or sweet desserts like chocolate lava cake" - This beer is amazing.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Magic Hat Nubmer 9

Great Lakes Christmas Ale

Great Lakes Burning River

Heineken

Guinness

Murphys double chocolate stout

Boddingtons


----------



## BigLar (Nov 20, 2008)

If you like a bitter beer like myself, try Redhook Long Hammer. It is a very nice IPA. 

Pete's Wicked Strawberry Blonde is a good one for the ladies.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Footbag said:


> I'm from PA, and when you need a safe beer here, it's Yuengling. For me, it's Sierra Nevada, Magic Hat or any other nice microbrew.


:tpd:

I live in Atlanta and we just started to get Yuengling. It's inexpensive and I've never heard anyone say they don't like it if they like beer. They also make a Yuengling Black & Tan that caters to those who like a little deeper, richer beer - right now the B&T is my drink of choice with a cigar.

But, they aren't available everywhere yet - I'm in Jackson, MS visiting family and it looks like Yuengling hasn't made it here yet.

So, to keep from rambling too much more.  Sam Adams is a brew that is known by most to be a premium and most will drink it. If your guests see Sam Adams they'll know you are looking to offer them a good beer.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Personally I prefer Sierra Nevada Pale Ale but I agree with a lot of the previous replies that you can't beat Yuengling Lager. It's good , it's inexpensive and pretty much everyone will drink it.


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I just tried Harvest Moon a seasonal brew from the makers of Blue Moon, one of my favorite beer. Both great beers.


----------

